# Help for me and my girlfriend.



## 149825 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi there,
Someone suggested I taken a look at Dubai to get out of England.
My girlfriend will have finished her first year HNC in dance teaching in July.
I would have finished my level 3 apprenticeship in I.T (with extras like comptia a+, mcts and MTA's) in July also.

We are wanting to peruse our life's and goals elsewhere other than England. I am looking for any information that could help me. 
Any help would be great.

Thanks Scott


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

How old are you?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It apprenticeship? There are thousands of people in Dubai looking for IT jobs with degrees, all with plenty of experience.

I think your girlfriend (who you won't be legally allowed to live with) would find it easier to find work.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

As Gavtek says, if your GF is a qualified teacher, she will have more luck finding a job. You however, will be battling against thousands of people from the subcontinent for IT jobs who will work for peanuts and they'll have years of experience. Sadly IT is a very oversubscribed field here.


----------



## 149825 (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay thanks a lot, I guess dubai is out the question. One because I don't have a degree, although I don't actually want to do I.T out there and 2 because moving away is meant to bring me and my girlfriend closer not be able to live together wouldn't help.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well ok, let's just clarify that. Whilst technically it's not allowed for unmarried couples to live together, the authorities turn a blind eye, because if they implemented it, everyone would leave!

If you're sensible, don't annoy the neighbours, stay out of trouble, people on the whole have no issues.


----------



## 149825 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ahh right okay, thanks for clearing that up. I didn't want to completely strike Dubai off but maybe its not the best first place to start with what's skills or qualifications we do or don't have. 
Are the I.t guys with degrees fighting for all the top end jobs? If they are that's okay because I don't want one anyway.I'd only be leaving it in 12-18 months time? 
Thanks


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

scottryan1992 said:


> I'd only be leaving it in 12-18 months time?
> Thanks


If you have a 12-18 month plan, it's going to cost you.
There is a cost in moving home across the world, and a cost in moving home again. In that sort of timescale, you'll find it tough to guarantee your 'tax-free' status as well (there are others better versed in this than me!)
Don't underestimate the cost of setting up home here - even for a short time like that.


----------



## 149825 (Dec 29, 2011)

I do not want to set up home. Me and my girlfriend want to travel and then when we find somewhere that is suitable for both of us will we settle down there with full careers. Id be happy with any work whilst doing that. 
Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

scottryan1992 said:


> I do not want to set up home. Me and my girlfriend want to travel and then when we find somewhere that is suitable for both of us will we settle down there with full careers. Id be happy with any work whilst doing that.
> Thanks


Dubai isn't really suited for that kind of lifestyle. For various reasons you can't just pick up casual work. Get some savings behind you and look at Europe and the usual places like Thailand, Oz etc.


----------



## 149825 (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay thank you. It's all early planning yet but I'm glad someone could be a signpost and point me in the right direction before me going off planning something that wasn't realistic.


----------

